# Custom Output Name for Video Files?



## PrinceVinc (Sep 5, 2015)

I know there is an Custom Output(FFmpg) but there are Options in it that I am not familiar with like the Audiobitrate, for what is it if there is an extra tab for that with preset bitrates?

Or I can't set custom buffersize to enable High Bitrate Local recording.

And alot of other options I never had to do or saw in the "old" OBS.
Like Audio Encoder/ Video Encoder.

Any help with that?


----------



## Osiris (Sep 5, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjOk-2RgKjs for local recording.

Any reason why you want to use custom ffmpeg output?


----------



## PrinceVinc (Sep 6, 2015)

I know the settings for "normal" recordings, maybe I confused you a little xD
I mentioned the FFmpg cause there you can specify a *File Name* if you use the Standard option the Filename is Date + Time and not be able to change.

But I just realized the OBS MP does not have replay buffer yet so I can't use it anyway :/


----------



## Osiris (Sep 6, 2015)

That's the only format it saves in right now, timestamp as filename.


----------



## wwk (May 8, 2021)

Please see my post.
I hope it can help.


----------

